# Complimenti a SHEV

## cerri

Faccio i miei più sentiti complimenti a Shev, che da oggi è ufficialmente un Moderator.

Shev si è sempre distinto per la sua presenza costante, la capacità tecnica e la sua immensa disponibilità, nonchè per la sua fiducia nelle regole e nei must-to-do del forum.

Sono sicuro che sarà un grande Moderator, anche se sempre nettamente meno bravo di me  :Twisted Evil: 

Benvenuto!  :Cool: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Complimenti complimenti ...... complimenti Shev!!!!

----------

## Peach

HIP HIP WHOORAY!

----------

## morellik

WOW arrivo quarto. E' un successo per me   :Very Happy: 

Shev e' sempre un punto di riferimento per la comunita'.

E VAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!! Shev sempre cosi'.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## Gandalf98

 *morellik wrote:*   

> WOW arrivo quarto. E' un successo per me  
> 
> 

 

rallegrati perchè sei avanzato di una posizione: sei terzo!!

Non potevi precedere Cerri  :Very Happy: 

Cià

----------

## paolo

Mi-ti-co Shev!

Lo sostenevo da tempo che dovevi diventare moderatore!!!  :Razz: 

Auguri e figli maschi  :Wink: 

Paolo

----------

## codadilupo

Benebenebene ! 

Coda

----------

## bubble27

 :Very Happy:  Grande Shev....... ma questo nick deriva dal mitico Shevcencko ???

Adesso moderati un pò xò....... scherzo....... COMPLIMENTI  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

azzolina! Complimenti per de veru!

----------

## leon_73

Bravo Shev,

te lo sei meritato a pieno titolo  :Smile: 

Leo

----------

## koma

non mi complimento non ce n'è bisogno shev sa già quanto lo stimi. 

Auguri Shev

e grazie di tutto  :Smile:  Koma

----------

## akiross

complimenti anche da parte mia

ma com'e' che lui e' l'unico che non ha ancora postato?

ciauz!

----------

## Benve

Complimenti, ora giustizia è fatta

----------

## neon

Perchè non lo era già?  :Razz: 

----------

## doom.it

ma no porco cane, shev no!!!



 :Laughing:  scherzone... bella lì!

----------

## Samos87

Complimenti Shev!

 :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Che dire, grazie per l'entusiasmo (e a Cerri per la generosissima presentazione, addirittura sticky)...   :Embarassed: 

Cmq al vostro posto non gioirei così tanto, come moderatore so essere implacabile!  :Twisted Evil:  Tanto per cominciare, basta spammare!  :Laughing: 

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> ma questo nick deriva dal mitico Shevcencko

 

Che ci crediate o meno non c'entra nulla con il calciatore, lo usavo come nick ben prima che Shevchenko diventasse famoso. Chi vorrà saperne l'origine... dovrà venire al Linux Day di Venezia e chiedermelo di persona (quindi non mancate)  :Wink: 

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ma com'e' che lui e' l'unico che non ha ancora postato? 

 

Sono stato quasi tutto il giorno all'uni, ho dato un esame (era uno scritto, non so il voto. Cmq mi pare sia andato bene  /me sana toccatina  :Razz:  ). Però ora ho risposto  :Smile: 

Grazie ancora a tutti per i complimenti, potrei ricambiarli nei vostri confronti.

----------

## Truzzone

Anche se sono nuovo ho notato che Shev era presente in quasi tutti i topics Italian   :Exclamation: 

Complimentoni Shev   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wave2184

complimenti anche da parte mia.......sempre presente quando ho bisogno di aiuto nel forum....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Sono sicuro che sarà un grande Moderator, anche se sempre nettamente meno bravo di me 

 

 :Laughing: 

CMQ, complimenti a Shev, e ora lavorate...  :Cool: 

----------

## Sparker

Che dire,

Complimenti!

----------

## Spacerabbit

Un po' in ritardo, anch'io mi complimento con Shev.

Sono sinceramente felice per te (e per tutti noi date le tue doti e la tua disponibilità).

A Venezia ti offrirò un "goto de vin" per brindare  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Sono sicuro che sarà un grande Moderator, anche se sempre nettamente meno bravo di me  
> 
> CMQ, complimenti a Shev, e ora lavorate... 

 

Attento, belli capelli, che c'e' un moderatore che chiede implacabilmente un giudizio sul tuo operato.... SEI IN MIO POTERE!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Aleksandra

Applausooooooo anche da parte mia  :Very Happy: 

Congratulazioni!!! 

P.S. Uso il search e consulto San Google! Giuro!!

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Che dire, grazie per l'entusiasmo (e a Cerri per la generosissima presentazione, addirittura sticky)...   

 

Ti sei ampiamente meritato la "promozione", e non ti saresti dovuto meritare uno "sticky"???  :Cool: 

----------

## flocchini

Complimenti anche da parte mia  :Smile: 

Mi sto scervellando x capire da dove venga il nick ma nel frattempo ho capito chi e' l'animaletto dell'avatar  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> nel frattempo ho capito chi e' l'animaletto dell'avatar 

 

il grande bucky di get fuzzy lo potete leggere, una volta la settimana, su Metro, e una volta al mese su linux... ehm... linus !  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## JacoMozzi

Complimenti anche da parte mia Shev!

Soprattutto per la pazienza dimostrata   :Very Happy: 

Buon lavoro   :Laughing: 

Jaco

----------

## so

Complimenti   :Wink: 

un saluto a tutti

----------

## babalinux

complimenti anche da parte mia.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi aggrego anche io hai complimenti... e dico anche "azzo era ora" con tutto l'aiuto che hai dato

mi sembrava il minimo...

Ora si che con il bello (cerri) il brutto (bsolar  :Wink:  ) e ora anche il cattivo (shev) il trio e' al 

completo.

Siete GRANDISSIMI.

----------

## BlueRaven

E vai Shev!  :Cool: 

----------

## micron

Anche se un po' in ritardo mi agrego anche io ai complimentoni!  :Very Happy: 

Grande Shev!!  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ora si che con il bello (cerri) il brutto (bsolar  ) e ora anche il cattivo (shev) il trio e' al 
> 
> completo.
> 
> Siete GRANDISSIMI.

 

Grazie fedeliallalinea, ma il trio e' cosi' composto:

il bello bsolar

il brutto cerri

il cattivo shev

 :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ora si che con il bello (cerri) il brutto (bsolar  ) e ora anche il cattivo (shev) il trio e' al 
> 
> completo.
> 
> Siete GRANDISSIMI. 
> ...

 

Azz... mi pareva di aver fatto casino (comunque sul cattivo non c'erano dubbi  :Wink: )

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> il grande bucky di get fuzzy lo potete leggere, una volta la settimana, su Metro, e una volta al mese su linux... ehm... linus

 

Lo si può leggere ogni giorno su metro, disponibile anche qui.

E per la cronaca, il bello ero io, il cattivo bsolar e il brutto cerri. Per averne conferma e soprattutto capire di cosa accidenti stiamo parlando, fate un salto  qui  :Wink: 

p.s.: ho "destickyato" il topic, lasciamo spazio alle cose serie (ma soprattutto impariamo a cosa servono tutti quei tastini nuovi che ora ho a disposizione... peccato manchi il ban!   :Twisted Evil:  ).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> E per la cronaca, il bello ero io, il cattivo bsolar e il brutto cerri. Per averne conferma e soprattutto capire di cosa accidenti stiamo parlando, fate un salto  qui 

 

Orca non ne ho azzeccata neanche una   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> E per la cronaca, il bello ero io, il cattivo bsolar e il brutto cerri. Per averne conferma e soprattutto capire di cosa accidenti stiamo parlando, fate un salto  qui 

 

sacrosanto, ma il popolo ha scelto di cambiare la denominazione... tranne la mia  :Very Happy: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: ho "destickyato" il topic, lasciamo spazio alle cose serie (ma soprattutto impariamo a cosa servono tutti quei tastini nuovi che ora ho a disposizione... peccato manchi il ban!   ).

 

Hai pero' iniziato male, IMHO  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Hai pero' iniziato male, IMHO 

 

Cioè? Illuminami la via, o sommo maestro!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stuart

complimenti !!

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Cioè? Illuminami la via, o sommo maestro! 

 

Lo sticky ci doveva restareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

non potevo mancare, minkia ho letto solo ora (ore 1,17 antimeridiane). GRANDE SHEV !!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## whitenoise

Congratulaazioni Shev, peccato solo che non abbia molto tempo libero da passare sul forum con voi!  :Sad: 

----------

## stefanonafets

sorry, i'm in late...

Bè, COMPLIMEEEENTIIIIIIIIII!!!!!

----------

## silian87

non posso escudermi dall'applaudire shev, anche perche' quando sono arrivato in questa comunità (3 mesi fa, forse?), è stato uno di quelli che mi ha più aiutato. Non solo, ma lui tende a far ragionare la gente ed a farla arrivare alle conclusioni da solo (a volte devo dire che mi sono alterato per questo, hhhheheheh   :Laughing:  ). Cmq, credo che se lo meritava. Bravo shev!

----------

## randomaze

Mi associo ai complimenti.

Anche se non ho ancora ricevuto aiuto da Shev dato che sono in attesa di ricomprarmi un PC attendo di riceverlo appena lo avrò comprato...   :Wink: 

----------

## _Echelon_

Te lo meriti Shev, congratulazioni  :Smile:  Mi hai sempre dato una mano quando ne ho avuto bisogno  :Smile: 

Complimenti !!

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo sticky ci doveva restareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

 

Ma lol!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

E io che pensavo da giorni quale terribile errore avessi fatto per giustificare questa tua frase...  :Laughing: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Anche se non ho ancora ricevuto aiuto da Shev dato che sono in attesa di ricomprarmi un PC attendo di riceverlo appena lo avrò comprato

 

Contaci, se potrò essere d'aiuto lo sarò senz'altro  :Wink: 

/me che ringrazia ancora per i tanti, troppi complimenti 

"psssss, ora basta o poi finisco con il crederci davvero o abituarmi troppo bene"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alakhai

qui nessuno sta spammando   :Rolling Eyes: 

complimenti shev!!   :Laughing: 

----------

